# Moss IDs



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I purchased these two as peacock and x-mas, and I can't remember which is which. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm gonna guess the bottom one is Peacock. I'm no expert, and I believe the experts really need a microsope to truely identify moss.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm gonna go the other way.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

The top one looks more like taiwan moss to me.

www.aquamoss.com


----------



## propor (Jul 24, 2005)

The top one is Peacock moss.
The bottom one is Christmas moss (X-mas moss)
I'm sure .


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Well, I ended up selling the top as X-mas, and the bottom as peacock, but they went to the same person anyway

Regardless of names, I will definitely want to use the bottom one again in the future, it was very cool.


----------

